# 2005 Altima Price....



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm going to be purchasing a 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5s in the near future. Can people please post how much they paid for theirs so I can get a ballpark figure on how much to haggle the the price to. Car is going to be a base model 2.5s with a manual tranny. If you bought an auto, post your purchase price.


----------



## disfigured (Jul 22, 2004)

We payed $28,900.00 for a 2005 Altima SE 3.5 Loaded.....everything, no option ommitted.








































































Hope this helps. We're in the NewEngland area Metro Boston specifically. Get one ...we love ours.


----------



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm definitely getting one. just saving up for a down payment first


----------

